# if you were to move out of state, where would you go?



## The_Architect_23 (Jul 20, 2012)

I am thinking of moving out of california, for a multitude of reasons. Economics mostly. So i thought if i move, where would i go? What are the laws there? Ect. Id want a house and property sized well, not to nuts. A shop, a large backyard, almost in the sticks yet close to normal ammenities.

So heres the thread.
If you were to move out of state, where would you go?
Why?
What are the pros and cons for that choice?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2012)

I'd probably move to California. 


:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

Never!


If I left Texas first choice would be Argentina, in the San Rafael region. Second choice would be the Missouri/Arkansas Ozarks area for many reasons. But getting out of California sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## justturnin (Jul 20, 2012)

I could not imagine leaving Texas. You should come here.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 20, 2012)

Wife and I are going to make a move to central Tenn in about 2 1/2 years for our retirement. No. 1. taxes are reasonable 2. cost of construction or the purchase of a home and property also reasonable 3. if you pick the right area all kind of stuff to do as old farts (of course a lot to do for the young also) 4. cost of over all living not bad 5. can be kind of remote but yet 15 minutes from hospitals and shopping. Should I go on or have you figured out that we like Tenn.


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Jul 20, 2012)

My main selling point is it should be:
Gun law friendly. Hi caps, auto, open c:dash2:ary. 50 calcash legal Or any combination.
Cost of a house 3-500k
Fireworks must be legal. No crappy sparklers.
and a good verriety of work choices, thoe i may be able to transfer.
I just want fresh air, respectable decent people, and a good property to fit the hobbies... heck maybe work! Bandmill in the yard here in cali. Hello police.




:dash2:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 20, 2012)

im with drycreek all the states iv been in the place that i thought was most beutifull is mid tenn. but i would have to take my trees with me  duckman


----------



## drycreek (Jul 20, 2012)

Wife and I lived in Florida for a number of years, in fact that is where we met, but taxes have gone through the roof. We moved out in 95 and would love to come back but just feel the tax base would be a killer on a retired fixed income household. We have friends in Tampa, Deland, Orlando proper, and Daytona so I guess we'll just visit.


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 20, 2012)

Western Edge of North East Texas.:davidguil:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jul 20, 2012)

The Star Valley region of Wyoming. Cool summers & cold winters, cost of living isn't too bad. It's remote, but so is where I live now. My wife retires in 4 years and the business will be paid off in 2.5. If I can somehow convince our son & his wife to let us have the grandson, we're gone!


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, I must comment on this one!
Greenbrier Valley in West Virginia!!! Here's why: Taxes...On a house and 6 acres in Illinois, my taxes were $6700 four years ago. On a larger new house in West Virginia on 5 acres, $1400. Climate...Here on a mountain top 2700 ft. elevation, it rarely gets up to 90 degrees and rapidly drops to the 60's at night.
Winters can be cold, but warmer than Illinois. But I don't care about cold or snow anyway. I can (and do) heat my house with wood, and I have a 50 year supply in my back yard. I use the furnace when I leave, frequently. My average utility bill is under $100 per month for a 3500 sq. ft. house (all electric)
Culture...Don't believe all of WV is bare feet, dirt floors, and hillbillies! There are some here, but I really like them! Lewisburg, the county seat was just selected "The Coolest Small Town in America" for 2011. In a town of less than 4000, we have a medical school, a branch of Carneige Hall, live theatre, art shops, several wonderful restaurants, good medical care, stunning scenery, and much more. In Lewisburg you will see old hippies, wealthy people, young intellectuals, quaint hillbillies, folks whose ancestors received landgrants from the King, and many retired and semi retired people from the Northeast. And just 10 miles east is the famous Greenbrier resort where thePGA golf tournament was held two weeks ago. And for a woodworker, this is heaven. All my hobbies grow all around me! Just from wind blown and lightning struck trees on my property (42 acres) and my immediate neighbors, I have built two houses and my large workshop. Yes, I have a sawmill! Here on the mountain there are no mosquitoes, no poison ivy. I have visited beautiful Colorado, beautiful Montana, Maine and the Northeast, Washington and Oregon, Arizona, Michigan, Wisconsin, Florida, California, and most other states, including Tennrssee. No place is more beautiful in any season than West Virginia.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 20, 2012)

The_Architect_23 said:


> My main selling point is it should be:
> Gun law friendly. Hi caps, auto, open c:dash2:ary. 50 calcash legal Or any combination.
> Cost of a house 3-500k
> Fireworks must be legal. No crappy sparklers.
> ...



I think the Archetect would fit in quite well here. They actully dismiss school for a week during deer season!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Spa City Woodworks (Jul 20, 2012)

Although I've never been there, I've always dreamed of living in Northern California or Oregon... where all the Redwoods are. To heck with affordable housing and good schools, I wanna go where the good wood is....


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 20, 2012)

I5 corridor is way too crowded in Ca, ore, or Wa. also way too wet. Love it where I am at but you have to be happy with all 4 seasons.


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Jul 20, 2012)

bulk reply to the top 3 posts.
i have never hunted a deer as a sport. but been hunting for bear with my uncle in Oregon. that would be a plus.

as for northern cali, yes there is a bit of property there, but in my opinion most of it is pretty barron, or underdeveloped. its the tax's and stupid over protective and strict laws.

as a daily user of the 5 fwy i know that pain daily.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 20, 2012)

N. Idaho- lots of hunting-deer-bear-elk-moose-fishing-cheap taxes-very conservative state. Spokane is the largest city from seattle to Minneappolis on I 90 @200,000. Rush hour traffic here means you only can go 50. I go to the traffic on the coast and the only thing I think is why would anybody want to live on the freeway....... cause that is where you spend a lot of time.


----------



## EricJS (Jul 20, 2012)

OK, now you guys have done it. Now I'm wanting to move.

Tennessee isn't too bad, but we've never been too partial to the Western part of the state. I'd consider middle or the East part of the state if we had to move. I'm originally from the flatlands of Oklahoma, but I wouldn't mind moving to the prettier Northeastern part of that state, or just over into the AR & MO Ozarks.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 20, 2012)

Texas!

p
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/SPIDERCREEK1.jpg


----------



## arkie (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm planning to move back to the Ozarks in the NW corner of Arkansas in a few more years when I retire. It's pretty country, reasonable prices and taxes in general. The kids and grandkids are there. It can be a tough area for professional employment.

There's a lot to be said for middle TN too - lived there for many years. Similar to Arkansas Ozarks, no income tax, better medical care. MUCH greater opportunities for professional employment.

Or you could go live next to the Rebuilds and all that :ufw: :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Jul 20, 2012)

I live on the west side of Denver in the burbs and the climate here is almost as enjoyable as when I lived in Honolulu. 300+ days a year of sunshine, an urban forest that is ENTIRELY imported, so as trees mature here (get big wood) they tend to succumb to this affliction or that. Means 175-200 different species of trees from both sides of the country are available and not many urban wood guys leaves a great selection. Pretty decent gun laws, "make my day" law allows for protection while defending your home and loved ones. The economy is doing fair to good, market prices for homes are decent, but generally not real low. And of course the usual reasons for living in Colorado, almost anything outdoors is awesome.


----------



## Twig Man (Jul 20, 2012)

I would like to live in Townsend Tn. Or close by that area of Tn


----------



## Mizer (Jul 20, 2012)

I would like to live in Mid. TN. 
Wait, I do live in Middle TN.:rofl2:
If you are serious about moving my neighbors are getting divorced and are going to be selling their place. He had a full wood working shop with radient floor heat, DC, apartment above. House on 5 acres with fenced in pasture and horse barn, priced under your minimum. If you are interested please send me a complete list of your tools (wood working and yard) to see if you qualify as an approved tool lender.


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 20, 2012)

Driving trucks for five years, I've seen every state south of canada and north of mexico. Theres a lot to be said for a lot of them, all of them mentioned here are great. ID, AR, TN, WV, FL are all cool in their own ways. I couldnt really say why I choose to stay in Texas. It doesnt have the pretty beaches of Florida, the fall color of west virginia, the big mountain ranges of the rest. But if I didn't live in Texas, I guess I wouldnt care much where else I lived, it wouldnt be home.
I think Austin Lounge Lizards summed it up in Another Stupid Texas Song;
"Biggest egos, biggest hair, biggest liars anywhere. Our longhorns are the horniest, our yodels the forlorn-iest. Our brisket is the smokiest, our neighbors are the Okie-est. The biggest hats and biggest hearts, biggest various body parts, lets sing another stupid Texas Song"


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Jul 20, 2012)

Mizer said:


> If you are interested please send me a complete list of your tools (wood working and yard) to see if you qualify as an approved tool lender.


:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 21, 2012)

Leave michigan, I dunno? Wood is plentiful here and the lakes and walleye fishing are great, But I have thought about it. When I was an over the road truck driver I was like lonestar, I saw the country. I guess eastern Tn. was my favorite, friendly people and forest everywhere. I here their is a boom going on in north Dakota, employment is good but not much wood? I also liked parts of Pennsylvania for it's forest, just stay away from the big cities. WV is beautiful, but no work. I am a man that has earned my living most of my life with my hands and that would be a consideration as far as where I live. factory work is not for me. I dream of running a saw mill and making tools, never put all your eggs in one basket. I can probably do the later. This is a beautiful country, and I have seen it all through the windshield of a big rig. I have thought of starting over but where would I go? The day may come that I have to make that choice too.


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 21, 2012)

For what its worth, I always thought California was just about as pretty as it gets. Everything is there, from the coast, the mountains, the valleys, the forests, the deserts.
It would be paradise if it wasnt for the politics of fruits and nuts * 


* (legal disclaimer; the above notation is an agricultural reference, not to be confused as political commentary) :blum2:


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 21, 2012)

Calif.-- Seems like way too many people and way way to high of taxes along with the fruits and nuts. Sure got some nice trees though.  somebody said N. Dakota- lots of jobs but if you don't like winter- boy they have winter.........


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Jul 21, 2012)

I did lots of googleing and everywhere sounds nice :dash2:
but my main restriction is the move distance.
6,000 miles + is $$$$$ 
I have been thinking of eaither oregon or washington state, gun and firework legal, low tax, lots of trees, and propertys are large.... worst case, close to home if it all doesn't work out.

i also enjoy fishing, surfing and crabbing so im not sure how id cope with not having the shore at least accessible withing 100 miles.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 21, 2012)

You just stay in the I-5 and the Ocean is right next to you- west of cascades though in either state is going to be a lot spendier then East of cascades. 6 million + people in washington- 5 mil are west of cascades. Also the weather- huge difference East and west Seattle gets 35 in we get 16. Bend and kalamath falls are not that far from coast but east of cascades.


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 21, 2012)

WAIT A MINUTE!!! TEXAS IS A STATE?!! I thought it was a country. I was gonna say I would like to move to the state of Hill Country.

Texas has it all...heat, humidity and thats spring summer and fall in SE Texas. Winters can get down to a bone-chilling 40 degrees. Heck we even had snow twice in the 48 years I been living here. We got great fishing and hunting and nice folks...well most of them.

Seriously tho, Ive visited a few other states and I cant say that there is another I would like to move to. Not that they arent a great place to live as well, but change is not my specialty.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Kevin (Jul 21, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> WAIT A MINUTE!!! TEXAS IS A STATE?!! I thought it was a country. ...



It's a state of mind. Even if we ever do move to Argentina or the Ozarks, I'll always be Texan in my blood and in my soul. But I'm not the type of Texan that 'beats his chest' when he enters a room and talks loud and needs to be heard. I leave that to the guys that have to do that because they have something to make up for. :i_dunno:

My "Texan" doesn't have to do with bigger and better. It has to do with a handshake that seals the deal. Looking into the eyes of the man or woman you're speaking with, and speaking to them with respect, and expecting the same. Keeping your word. Even if it means you have to bust your ass or sell your saddle to do it. Not trusting authority. Helping anyone in their time of need without expectation of return, no matter their culture, background, skin color, or sex.

Being a native Texan is not Hollywood nor fable nor myth. We aren't all ten feet tall but it's special, like it or not. And it's also why there's so many Texan-haters. I know that sounds crass but it's just a fact, at least in my experience. 

And I should know because I'm an authentic native Texan and by God I am ten feet tall - naked except for my boots. 

:rotflmao3:

Move here and we'll adopt you. Possibly.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 21, 2012)

Whew wee--Damn I am very glad we don't have pictures of all that Kevin!!!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: I know what you mean though- I feel the same- went back to see my roots in Montana- we have been here since 1865- old homestead is underwater canyon ferry dam. Good ole fashioned rules- what would lawyers do if people followed them..............


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 21, 2012)

Yea Kevin I agree. I am proud to be a native Texan, but I dont shove it down nobodys throat. I do have fun with it tho sometimes.

I remember a trip to Florida about 30 or so yrs ago and these young ladies we met from New York were askin us all about Texas. Like what it was like to live with nothing but oil wells, horses and cattle....I WISH THATS WHAT IT WAS. They had no idea that we had motorized vehicles. AAAAAND we went along with it  

Hollywood really misleads people. Whether accidentally or purposely. Hopefully poeple realize nowadays that we have big ole buildings, cars, TRUCKS, paved streets, runnin water, indoor bathrooms, electricity and thanks to Al Gore for inventing the internet :teethlaugh: WE GOT WOODBARTER!!!! :thewave:

Robert


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 21, 2012)

Kevin said:


> chippin-in said:
> 
> 
> > WAIT A MINUTE!!! TEXAS IS A STATE?!! I thought it was a country. ...
> ...


And this is the reason I have always respected Kevin, These are just some of my own personal values. Honesty-tell the truth and don't cheat a person, integrity-do what you say you will and more and give it your all, unselfish giving-don't expect anything for your deeds, these seem to be very rare now a days. When I see these things in a young man or woman I think, wow!, a person of moral character, so few people have it today. It's all me me me without a care for anyone else or how your actions effect other people. Kevin, thank you for bringing these points up, it's not just about being a texan it's about being a respectable upstanding member of the human race.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude (Jul 26, 2012)

:dash2: If I could stand the bugs, heat, snakes, reptiles and be able to drink the water I might like to go to central south America. only for the chance to have a endless supply of exotic wood. :dunno: I guess for to keep things good at home I will just stay here in Massachusetts and pay freight:dash2:


----------

